# SkyTrak Golf Simulator - Is It Worth The Money? 💰



## mitchynew (Jul 22, 2020)

I have recently bought a SkyTrak launch monitor & golf simulator. I have made a review video for those who may be looking into buying one 👍🏼


----------



## chrisd (Jul 23, 2020)

To be fair, a decent watchable video review!


----------



## birdyhunter (Jul 23, 2020)

Good review, thanks.


----------

